# NGD - Mayones Regius 7 (56k = Us Customs/USPS)



## bulb (Dec 15, 2010)

Hey guys, so i finally got my hands on a Mayones Regius 7 after ogling them on the site for a while now and man this guitar is just gorgeous!
It came setup pretty damn well too considering it came from Poland, though it has my live string gauges which are a bit heavier than my studio gauges.
I had approxmiately 30 mins to play it yesterday before i had to leave for the airport and head to mauritius. Why is this? Because even though it got sent out to arrive LA by Nov 24th, so that i could play it on the second half of the Legacy Tour with Darkest Hour, Veil Of Maya and Revocation, US Customs stopped it for 5 days because of something like the inlay work being similar to something used in fishing supplies or something. So it arrived literally as we were leaving LA on the 29th, so it got shipped out to MD pretty much immediately but because it was sent out via USPS instead of taking 5 business days it arrived on the 14th of december.
The lesson here is NEVER EVER USE USPS, use fedex!

Anyways thats enough babbling, here are specs and pics:
Flamed Maple top in Transparent Black
Profiled Swamp Ash body
11-ply / Maple-Mahogany-Wenge-Amazaque neck thru
Ebony fingerboard
3-ply acrylic pearl binding
ABM Fixed bridge, strings-thru-body
Sperzel Trimlok Tuners
BKP Coldsweat 7 Bridge, Painkiller 7 Neck


----------



## Elijah (Dec 15, 2010)

I've always wanted one of these! I love pretty much everything about it.
Congrats on adding another fine piece to a fine collection!


----------



## Maddister (Dec 15, 2010)

Welcome to the club buddy! Congrats!


----------



## Guitarholic (Dec 15, 2010)

Hello fellas,

Just wanted to fill in the rest of the story. This guitar has been through a lot and we were trying so hard to get it out to Meesh while he was still on the THE LEGACY tour with Darkest Hour, Veil of Maya and Revocation. UPS, US Customs and USPS screwed it up. It was first stuck in customs for over a week and UPS told us that we needed a Fishing/Bird Game License to bring into the country the type of shell used in the inlays on the guitar (there are NO inlays). After having to look up the proper scientific species family and reporting that, they then had to be convinced that it was for a friend for personal use and not for our company. Then the guitar finally arrived in LA ... a day after the band had left the city.  Then we sent it to my home address, because I wanted to bring it over to Misha at their show in Baltimore. Well ... the guitar did not arrive on schedule. Long story short, I picked up the guitar yesterday at the post office and drove to Misha's place. 

Beautiful, beautiful guitar. Misha and I were laughing, cuz while he and I were taking pictures obviously drooling over the guitar my wife was standing there, looking at us like we must be crazy. But hey, it's a NGD and we all know that we are like dorky kids when it comes to stuff like that, right people?






Both Misha and I really have to say THANK YOU to Maciej over at Mayones who has been nothing but amazing. I'm sure Misha will fill you in on the rest! 

Cheers,
Jan


----------



## scherzo1928 (Dec 15, 2010)

come on, I just changed my trousers!

and yeah, I feel your hatred for customs. I still dont know If I'll be able to get the wood I ordered last week.


----------



## Fred the Shred (Dec 15, 2010)

Happy NGD, dude. I've played my fair share of Mayones and these guys do build great axes indeed. My tastes have shifted a bit since, but credit where it's due.


----------



## guy in latvia (Dec 15, 2010)

awesome, ive played the first regius 6 baritone that was made for an endorsee. theyre really nice geets! congrats misha!


----------



## 7string_dreamin (Dec 15, 2010)

That guitar is sick! congrats.


----------



## Customisbetter (Dec 15, 2010)

I love it!


----------



## technomancer (Dec 15, 2010)

Very cool, congrats


----------



## ev1ltwin (Dec 15, 2010)

Damn, bro, that's hot! It seems like a cross between a Carvin (back of guitar) and a Blackmachine (front of guitar). If I'm not mistaken, you own (read: pwn) both types of guitars.

Also, shoutout to my MD/DC brethren! This is not an area typically associated with cutting edge musicians (i.e. not classical); it's cool to know there are some talented peeps in this area of the globe. Also, I'm going to see Satriani tonight at Strathmore in Bethesda with my fiancee (she accompanies me for guitar nerdery sometimes). Lots of good musical vibes in Montgomery county right now.


----------



## maximummetal288 (Dec 15, 2010)

Why must you fuel my need for one of these! If it didn't cost so much to get one here in the USA I'd buy it in a heartbeat. That thing has a nice PRS vibe that I'm really digging.

Congrats Misha!


----------



## Guitarholic (Dec 15, 2010)

ev1ltwin said:


> Damn, bro, that's hot! It seems like a cross between a Carvin (back of guitar) and a Blackmachine (front of guitar). If I'm not mistaken, you own (read: pwn) both types of guitars.
> 
> Also, shoutout to my MD/DC brethren! This is not an area typically associated with cutting edge musicians (i.e. not classical); it's cool to know there are some talented peeps in this area of the globe. Also, I'm going to see Satriani tonight at Strathmore in Bethesda with my fiancee (she accompanies me for guitar nerdery sometimes). Lots of good musical vibes in Montgomery county right now.



MoCo FTW!


----------



## Randy (Dec 15, 2010)

Love the headstock on those things.


----------



## splinter8451 (Dec 15, 2010)

That thing looks like it'd be so comfy to play, congrats on another sweet guitar man!


----------



## joaocunha (Dec 15, 2010)

Looks fantastic.

WHERE ARE THE CLIPS, MAN?!?!!11


----------



## Jogeta (Dec 15, 2010)

Good taste Bulbious Maximus! I hope it serves you well \m/


----------



## asmegin_slayer (Dec 15, 2010)

Beautiful guitar, congrats on the guitar!


----------



## Coryd (Dec 15, 2010)

Awesome!!!!


----------



## CloudAC (Dec 15, 2010)

Yummy neck-thru. Love it! Congrats.


----------



## Sebastian (Dec 15, 2010)

Congrats 
the guitar looks awesome


----------



## Guitarholic (Dec 15, 2010)

joaocunha said:


> Looks fantastic.
> 
> WHERE ARE THE CLIPS, MAN?!?!!11



He left for Mauritius yesterday and had only 30 min to try the guitar. I'm sure he'll do clips as soon as he's back!


----------



## K-Roll (Dec 15, 2010)

funny.. I thought the nature of this forum was completely against mayones and their products+ customer support.. 
when reading through dozens of post in various topics where these had been mentioned I could swear I found more negative ideas on these than positive and.. I think i just witnessed something like B.C. and A.D. chronology or rather.. B.B and A.B before Bulb and after Bulb.. I suppose there is a new hype comming to the town


----------



## HighGain510 (Dec 15, 2010)

Wow that looks rather tasty!  I know what you mean about the customs delays, my Oni got held up by US Customs Wildlife and Fisheries folks for over a week because they claimed there was a problem with the gold MOP used in the inlays... I think someone who works there must be a guitar player and uses that excuse any time he wants to play the guitar for a week!


----------



## fufux (Dec 15, 2010)

Love that shit ^^


----------



## Xaios (Dec 15, 2010)

God damn it Misha, when does it end?!

Nice guitar, by the way.


----------



## Guitarholic (Dec 15, 2010)

HighGain510 said:


> I think someone who works there must be a guitar player and uses that excuse any time he wants to play the guitar for a week!



Ha, ha. Yeah Matt, that really must be it. I would probably do the same thing if I was in a position like that xD


----------



## Rick (Dec 15, 2010)

Guitarholic said:


> He left for Mauritius yesterday and had only 30 min to try the guitar. I'm sure he'll do clips as soon as he's back!



He'll probably cook something up on his mini vacation.


----------



## FYP666 (Dec 15, 2010)

Happy NGD man! 

I was on the edge of ordering this with customized options, but I went for Universe. Haven't regretted the choice, but I still have a sweet spot for Regius-models...


----------



## PhillCantu93 (Dec 15, 2010)

Oooooh tasty


----------



## mickytee (Dec 16, 2010)

am i the only one who thinks that guitar looks super cheap?
it reminds me of those cheap chinese guitars that you find on ebay 

just my opinion...

im sure it plays and sounds nice though.


----------



## BangandBreach (Dec 16, 2010)

mickytee said:


> am i the only one who thinks that guitar looks super cheap?
> it reminds me of those cheap chinese guitars that you find on ebay
> 
> just my opinion...
> ...



The top is gorgeous, but the bottom shots are less than appealing to me.

Nevertheless, theyre fine guitars.


----------



## kevyp12 (Dec 16, 2010)

WANT ONE. mostly cause im polish


----------



## bulb (Dec 16, 2010)

mickytee said:


> am i the only one who thinks that guitar looks super cheap?
> it reminds me of those cheap chinese guitars that you find on ebay
> 
> just my opinion...
> ...



i think you would be hard pressed to find a chinese guitar that has a multi piece neck or a quilt top of that quality


----------



## Customisbetter (Dec 16, 2010)

mickytee said:


> am i the only one who thinks that guitar looks super cheap?
> it reminds me of those cheap chinese guitars that you find on ebay
> 
> just my opinion...
> ...



Wha?  The only thing i can think of is the Shiny finish. Other than that this guitar defies ebay material. Set neck, REAL WOOD, pretty headstock, badass bridge.


----------



## klami (Dec 17, 2010)

Congrats! 
Your guitar collection is starting to look pretty damn good now Misha! 
How´s the neck on the regius?


----------



## bulb (Dec 18, 2010)

klami said:


> Congrats!
> Your guitar collection is starting to look pretty damn good now Misha!
> How´s the neck on the regius?



I really like it, its a very comfortabe C shape neck and its pretty thin too, very fast, and thanks to the neck through heel upper fret access is great as it should be!


----------



## mickytee (Dec 18, 2010)

bulb said:


> i think you would be hard pressed to find a chinese guitar that has a multi piece neck or a quilt top of that quality



it probably looks better in person, but online its figure is just as good as the figure on a $300 guitar with a nice looking vaneer.
also there are plenty of cheap chinese guitars with multi-lam necks, lol, i've had the displeasure of seeing them up close in person. 

the abalone binding takes it to another level of cheapness for me.

*but whatever, each to their own! *im glad to see you're enjoying your new guitar.
how is the radius on it? is it super flat or relatively curved?


----------



## Prydogga (Dec 18, 2010)

Ash + direct mount pickups make it scream 'Not cheap!' to me, it looks amazing Misha.


----------



## mickytee (Dec 18, 2010)

mickytee said:


> am i the only one who thinks that guitar looks super cheap?



lol, i guess i am!


----------



## s_k_mullins (Dec 18, 2010)

Awesome guitar Misha! I love these Mayones guitars.


----------



## glassmoon0fo (Dec 19, 2010)

mickytee said:


> am i the only one who thinks that guitar looks super cheap?
> it reminds me of those cheap chinese guitars that you find on ebay


 








Man, if i could only AFFORD one of these monsters. Im not sure why the site has a negative view on these besides maybe the price point, but im into the clean look and mayones pretty much has it down so the visuals work for me. nice grab dude


----------



## mhickman2 (Dec 19, 2010)

Killer specs on that guitar Misha. I have to say that I have yet to find a better combo of pickups that the coldsweat bridge, painkiller neck. Is that a glossy neck? I thought this was a no-no for you.


----------



## bulb (Dec 22, 2010)

mhickman2 said:


> Killer specs on that guitar Misha. I have to say that I have yet to find a better combo of pickups that the coldsweat bridge, painkiller neck. Is that a glossy neck? I thought this was a no-no for you.



Its not necessarily a no-no, its just not what i would prefer, i am not sure if they do tung oiled necks, if they do ill make sure my next one has it, but even if they dont its honestly not a deal breaker because of how nice the guitar is!


----------



## just_kosteg (Jan 7, 2011)

Happy NGD Man!  what scale does it have?


bulb said:


> it has my live string gauges which are a bit heavier than my studio gauges.


can you tell more about it? what gauges are you using and why they are different?


----------



## Emperoff (Jan 7, 2011)

just_kosteg said:


> Happy NGD Man!  what scale does it have?
> can you tell more about it? what gauges are you using and why they are different?



Dunno about the gauges, but it's pretty normal hitting the strings harder playing live. A thicker gauge prevents the strings going sharp with agressive picking.


----------



## Green_jelly88 (Jan 9, 2011)

Awesome man. The guys from Spoil Engine once let me try out all their custom Mayones guitars. The guitar player for my brother's band (Incarnate) is endorsed by them as well and his this awesome ash topped Setius. Top notch guitars.


----------



## Guitarholic (Jan 9, 2011)

Nolly did a short clip with that Mayones:

The Heavies by NollyRSF on SoundCloud - Create, record and share your sounds for free


Sounds awesome!!!


----------



## Qweklain (Jan 9, 2011)

That is a nice simple looking axe!!


----------

